# Trawler Kotuku sinks



## vix (Jan 2, 2006)

Bad news from Foveaux Strait, between Bluff & Stewart Island, NZ. The Trawler Kotuku sunk with the loss of 6 lives. 4 of them were from the same family and covered 3 generations. There were 3 survivors. It is believed the Kotuku was hit by two successive waves and possibly sunk immediately, with no chance of getting SOS off. We mourn with the people of Bluff, everyone of whom will be touched personally by this tragedy! More information from: http://xtramsn.co.nz/news/0,,11964-5775729,00.html
Vix


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

Vix, I thought I read a report that there were 12 people on board which I thought at the time was a lot of people on a trawler, but your version only adds up to nine people.

It certainly is a great tragedy to lose so many lives made even worse by the number of them coming from the same family, very sad indeed.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The loss of any lives at sea is a tragedy and this just goes to show that the fishing industry is the most dangerous industry in the world apart from the military in wartime.

My thoughts go out to the families of the lost.

Davie


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Saw this on the news tonight and indeed 6 lives lost including 2 boys of only 9 years old. None was wearing life vests but unsure if those would have helped.
The 3 survivors swam to an island and one of them was fully exhausted and close to death but luckily could be revived.
Bluff is only a small city at the Southern tip of New Zealand, the port is famous for their oysters and also provides a hub to Stewart Island.
Extremely sad to see one family losing 4 persons.
Jan


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

A sad loss indeed that has hit the small Bluff community hard. For more information see:
http://www.attheforum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=198&mforum=nzcoastalshippi


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Our thoughts go out to the families of those involved.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear of the tragic incident, my thoughts go out to the families of those involved. 

I have read the story and it says that they were collecting Mutton Birds, what are Mutton Birds?

Frank


----------



## Peter Fielding (Jul 20, 2005)

Mutton Birds are Short-tailed Shearwaters, harvested for their feathers, flesh and oil.


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

It is something that has been happening since fishing boats were canoe's and yet it hits very hard every time ,my thoughts go out to the family's especialy the wife of Mr Topi ,It's heartbreaking to lose one of your family but to lose the young lads as well ,thats a big chunk of your life gone in one go,my thoughts also to the people of Bluff, the winter will be a bit harder for them this year , I have fond memory's of the wee place,


Atua Manaaki 

Billy


----------



## Geoff Garrett (May 2, 2006)

I am always intrigued by the cir***stances that may have occured when vessels come to grief due to encounter with "rogue" or "freak" waves.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Peter Fielding said:


> Mutton Birds are Short-tailed Shearwaters, harvested for their feathers, flesh and oil.


And they are yummy with puha,kumara,and doughboys. !!!


----------



## vix (Jan 2, 2006)

wakaman said:


> And they are yummy with puha,kumara,and doughboys. !!!


Thunderd, I have only heard of 9...3 survivors and 6 deceased. According to tonights news four made it to a place called Woman Island, but one person died there. It would appear the trawler was returning to Bluff after a trip to collect mutton birds...the chicks of sooty shearwater just before they fledge...you either like them...or...if you are trying to slim, on a diet or don't like fat...you don't! The funerals will be on Saturday. God Rest them All. Vix


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Geoff Garrett said:


> I am always intrigued by the cir***stances that may have occured when vessels come to grief due to encounter with "rogue" or "freak" waves.


Local media reports 'issues about the vessel's stability have been raised'.
Television showed the last known pictures of the vessel the other night - video footage taken a couple of hours before the tragedy from another mutton-birders boat showing them loading woolbales of birds to be processed on to the afterdeck by helicopter. To one with nautical experience, she seemed well down by the stern. A survivor has said 'she lurched to one side, heavier to the other, then rolled over'. The authorities are considering trying to salvage her to aid the various investigations.


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

vix said:


> Thunderd, I have only heard of 9...3 survivors and 6 deceased. According to tonights news four made it to a place called Woman Island, but one person died there. It would appear the trawler was returning to Bluff after a trip to collect mutton birds...the chicks of sooty shearwater just before they fledge...you either like them...or...if you are trying to slim, on a diet or don't like fat...you don't! The funerals will be on Saturday. God Rest them All. Vix


Thanks Vix I obviously had a senior moment again.

By the way mutton birds are harvested here in Tassie too, I tried one once and found it revolting, just about spewed after the first mouthful, to each his own I guess.


----------



## vix (Jan 2, 2006)

wakaman said:


> And they are yummy with puha,kumara,and doughboys. !!!


Just to change the subject a bit...I wonder how many people from outside NZ & Oz can tell us what puha is? Or even kumara?? The winner can claim a virtual mutton bird...probably the best way to receive one...unless you are really, really hungry!! Vix


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Puha and pork bones I've collected the puha along with some maori friends but I dont think I'd chance trying to pick it myself would land up with some deadly weed or something , the mutton bird chicks must be something like the gannet young that they catch in the western islands(gugga; the name sounds like not to sure how it's spelt though) as Thunderd say's an aquired taste; not like the pork bones and puha which was very tasty

Slainte Billy


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

catch a little pakeha put him in the pot
mix him up with puha and what have you got
puha and pakeha stew


----------



## vix (Jan 2, 2006)

dom said:


> catch a little pakeha put him in the pot: mix him up with puha and what have you got: puha and pakeha stew


How about some puha and mussels?? Or Puha and shark's liver!! (one from East Coast t'other from Waikato).
Puha and Pakeha in a stew? 
Yuck! No thank-you!!
It's out of the question...
Instant indigestion!!


----------



## vix (Jan 2, 2006)

The Kotuku was raised, yesterday our time, and towed into Bluff for forensic tests. Incidentally...the TV reported...'The wreck was raised'...was it a wreck in the sense the ship was in one piece? It didn't appear to have any defects and the theory is still that she was hit by two very large waves, in succession, causing her to capsize. I was always of the impression a wreck was a ship that was cast on rocks, dismasted, holed or broken in some manner etc? Interested to hear other theories?? Vix


----------

